# Snowmobiles



## Madsaw

Just wondering how many have sleds they run. I got a 1996 Skidoo Touring Le 440f. Just had the oil pump fail last weekend. Waiting on parts now to put it back together.
Bob


----------



## gink595

I used to ride sleds, gets to be too expensive living in Indiana and driving to northern Michigan to enjoy. I used to have a Ski-Doo Formula III 700. It ran really good. Used to go up to Tip-up-town in Houghton lake, michigan. I think we made it 7 years straight before saying fark it!


----------



## bobt

I have had 4 machines. The Stihl dealer I worked for in the early seventies sold Coleman Company Skiroules. I had a S300,rt440,and srx440. Then he went into Evinrudes and I got a narrow track Evinrude 440 in 1975 if my memory is correct. It still sits at my Dad's house in a building, and except for being dusty, it is as if it is brand new. I probably only put 20 hours on it. It still has the original wear runners (skags?) on the skis. I haven't started it in years now, and would need the carb rebuilt, and gas lines. One day I want to get it going again for old time's sake.

Bob


----------



## justme23005

I have a 2006 Polaris FST classic Turbo, a 2002 Yamaha Viper, 95 Arctic Cat Jag, and a 72 Twin track raider.


----------



## promac850

I've got a 1998 Ski-Doo Formula Z 583, and a 1998 MXZ 440 Fan. Both have given no problems yet :knock on wood: 

Well, except the 440. We brought it in for the full service, but the secondary clutch is seized to the jackshaft, :bang: and the local dealer and mechanics have done everything short of cutting the shaft to get it off with no avail. :bang: They sprayed a #### ton of rust penetrant and lubricant on it and said "Ride it, and maybe bring it in again and we'll see if it'll come off."

If it doesn't come off the next time I bring it in, there are three options to deal with it: 

*1.* Ride til it doesn't move, then sell to someone who wants to fix it/part it out

*2.* Ride til season ends, bring it into the dealer, and fork out something like 1200 bucks for them to cut the jackshaft, and replace the jackshaft and put a new secondary on 

*3.* Ride til it stops moving, and do all the work myself with parts from a salvage yard or swap meet

I think I'm going with 1. I plan to piss my money on a used Formula III 700 or something like that.


Sig has milage btw.


----------



## BC_Logger

I ride a 2009 Polaris 800 dragon with a 163 track


----------



## promac850

Used to have an Enticer 250 and an Enticer 340. When I was young (12) and stupid (stupid), I jumped the 250 off a huge snow mound and landed 12 feet from where I took off the mound. I figure I was about six to eight feet off the ground judging from the nearby foor-foot fence. 

Landed so hard the chin bar of my helmet (thank God I was wearing that) hit the kill switch. I thought I broke the sled!! Stupid, young me!  Nope, my brother came out, hit the kill switch and pulled, started right up on the first pull. 

You have no idea how scared I was of my dad coming home to see a broken sled in the front yard. I was so relieved that the snowmobile was okay. My mom was so relieved that I was okay.  My dad was like HOLY ####!! when he counted the feet from takeoff to landing. He was slightly amused, and very happy that both the sled and I were okay.


----------



## promac850

BC_Logger said:


> I ride a 2009 Polaris 800 dragon with a 163 track


 
OOOoooooo!! I like those. Did you put an SLP single pipe and muffler on it yet? You'll gain 6.2 HP at 8200 RPM and lose 10 pounds of fat.

Polaris - 800 HO Cleanfire Single Pipe Set for 2008-10 - Starting Line Products


----------



## promac850

Madsaw said:


> Just wondering how many have sleds they run. I got a 1996 Skidoo Touring Le 440f. Just had the oil pump fail last weekend. Waiting on parts now to put it back together.
> Bob


 
How many miles you got on it? I've got 8500 on my 440


----------



## Madsaw

Its got 7600 on it. Got the parts to put it back together now. But, no snow. So I am not in much of a hurry to get things back under the hood.
Bob


----------



## promac850

Madsaw said:


> Its got 7600 on it. Got the parts to put it back together now. But, no snow. So I am not in much of a hurry to get things back under the hood.
> Bob


 
Yeah, we're having the same problem with not enough snow here in western Michigan.  Have not ridden the sleds once!  I'm thinking I should've left them in their hiberation state for this season.


----------



## Madsaw

I am about ready to get it fixed and head to TN tomorrow. My buddy down there east of memphis told me last night they are to get 8 inchs later sunday. Sure would freak everyone out down there to see snowmobiles flying around.LOL Sure would be a hoot. Also it would beat dieing of the heat when we visit down there in teh summer.
Bob


----------



## Madsaw

promac610 said:


> How many miles you got on it? I've got 8500 on my 440


 
Have you ever pulled the oil pump housing off the recoil and greased the pin the nylon gear and shaft run on? The OM never mentions a thing about greasing there. But, the SM does tell that it needs greased.
Bob


----------



## promac850

Madsaw said:


> Have you ever pulled the oil pump housing off the recoil and greased the pin the nylon gear and shaft run on? The OM never mentions a thing about greasing there. But, the SM does tell that it needs greased.
> Bob


 
No, but I would grease it, better to be safe than sorry. The only things I've repaired/replaced on my 440 is the axial fan belt, the chaincase fluid, and the little plastic air intake foam holding thingy on the hood in front of the speedometer

EDIT: and plugs of course...

EDIT #2: she still has 120 psi of compression in both cylinders!


----------



## Madsaw

promac610 said:


> No, but I would grease it, better to be safe than sorry. The only things I've repaired/replaced on my 440 is the axial fan belt, the chaincase fluid, and the little plastic air intake foam holding thingy on the hood in front of the speedometer
> 
> EDIT: and plugs of course..


 
AAAHHHH yes the fan belt. Isn't it strange how some thing like that can fail on them engines. When I first got from my friend that is what broke on the very first ride.
Bob


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> I have a 2006 Polaris FST classic Turbo, a 2002 Yamaha Viper, 95 Arctic Cat Jag, and a 72 Twin track raider.


 
Sell the Jag, and use the money to put the SLP triple pipes on it. 33 hp gain at peak and 15 hp midrange!!!! 
:jawdrop::jawdrop:
Yamaha - 700 Viper Triple Pipes for 2002-06 - Starting Line Products


----------



## zr900

I ride a 04 ZR900


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN

zr900 said:


> I ride a 04 ZR900


 
That's a sharp sled. The last time I drove a sled, it was a John Deere 340 cyclone


----------



## promac850

zr900 said:


> I ride a 04 ZR900


 
:jawdrop: Those things are fast, only sleds faster are Thundercat 1000's, Mach Z 1000's, and most heavily modded 700/800's. Did you put any performance goodies on it? SLP has a few good parts for that beast. I will say, I don't like Artic Cat for their hard starting (common with most, if not all of their sleds) Is your ZR hard to start? I.E. literally takes ten minutes to start, the Jag 440 I had was a ##### to start.

Have you heard of the new Z1 with the turbo? Almost 200 HP from the factory!!!!


----------



## promac850

JDCOMPACTMAN said:


> That's a sharp sled. The last time I drove a sled, it was a John Deere 340 cyclone


 
I always was amused by the looks of them old sleds, it's amazing how far they have come from the days of Sears, Rupp, Mercury, Scorpion and the hundreds of other brands that literally vanished in the mid 70's. My dad's first sled was a Yamaha XT? 440, the first snowmobile with oil injection.


----------



## zr900

promac610 said:


> :jawdrop: Those things are fast, only sleds faster are Thundercat 1000's, Mach Z 1000's, and most heavily modded 700/800's. Did you put any performance goodies on it? SLP has a few good parts for that beast. I will say, I don't like Artic Cat for their hard starting (common with most, if not all of their sleds) Is your ZR hard to start? I.E. literally takes ten minutes to start, the Jag 440 I had was a ##### to start.
> 
> Have you heard of the new Z1 with the turbo? Almost 200 HP from the factory!!!!


 
My sled is bone stock other than a 1 1/4 predator track and 120 piks. It is pretty fast, but darn quick. The stock gearing will only let it go about 120mph but it will usually get there in about 1000 feet on a good packed trail. 

As far as the starting aspect mine is a EFI and it has never taken more than 2 pulls to start since new.


----------



## promac850

zr900 said:


> My sled is bone stock other than a 1 1/4 predator track and 120 piks. It is pretty fast, but darn quick. The stock gearing will only let it go about 120mph but it will usually get there in about 1000 feet on a good packed trail.
> 
> As far as the starting aspect mine is a EFI and it has never taken more than 2 pulls to start since new.


 
EFI is nice that way.  Are you brand-loyal, or do you like any reliable, easy to start sled like me?  Trust me, if you had the Jag 440 I used to have, you would sell it faster than you thought you would. ##### to start, slow 55mph max speed, and just a pain in the ass.  It did have a Suzuki engine... which is good on street motorcyles and dirtbikes, but not for cold weather duty on a snowmobile IMO.


----------



## zr900

I think almost all Cats use Suzuki engines. I am not brand loyal, all companies make some good sleds. My sled before this one was a 99 Polaris Indy 500 Classic and it treated me well for about 5000 miles before I traded it in on my 900.


----------



## promac850

zr900 said:


> I think almost all Cats use Suzuki engines. I am not brand loyal, all companies make some good sleds. My sled before this one was a 99 Polaris Indy 500 Classic and it treated me well for about 5000 miles before I traded it in on my 900.


 
That's the way I think too. Every company has good and bad products, it's one of those things that is nearly impossible to avoid. For example, the 1980's Lamborghini Countach is quite a bit more reliable than the new Murcielago and Gallardo. Suprisingly more reliable actually. I never really liked the new lambos anyway. Same thing with trucks. My 1997 Chevrolet Suburban, IMO, is much more reliable than the new Suburban. In fact, when I was taking automotive repair classes as an elective in high school, a brand new 2007 Suburban with 18,000 or so miles on it had a bad rear parking sensor. 700 bucks to replace.  Hell, that would cover more than half the cost of rebuilding the trans in my Burb.


----------



## justme23005

promac610 said:


> Sell the Jag, and use the money to put the SLP triple pipes on it. 33 hp gain at peak and 15 hp midrange!!!!
> :jawdrop::jawdrop:
> Yamaha - 700 Viper Triple Pipes for 2002-06 - Starting Line Products



I thought about putting pipes on it when I bought it, but read that it cut the fuel mileage in half. I don't race the viper, its just a trail machine... If I want to beat somebody across the lake, I just use the Polaris..


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> I thought about putting pipes on it when I bought it, but read that it cut the fuel mileage in half. I don't race the viper, its just a trail machine... If I want to beat somebody across the lake, I just use the Polaris..


 
Wow, I didn't think fuel milage would drop that much...  by all means, don't buy them pipes... just use the Polaris then, it's plenty fast.  Good thing you did the research, or you might've ended up with an empty tank in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## justme23005

promac610 said:


> Wow, I didn't think fuel milage would drop that much...  by all means, don't buy them pipes... just use the Polaris then, it's plenty fast.  Good thing you did the research, or you might've ended up with an empty tank in the middle of nowhere.


 
I'll try to get some pics of the sleds today. I went riding with my brother last night... He ran out of gas in my driveway as we got back...


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> I'll try to get some pics of the sleds today. I went riding with my brother last night... He ran out of gas in my driveway as we got back...


 
lol, good thing you guys were in your driveway... I got to post pics of my sleds too. Formula Z 583 ran perfect last season, also had a tune-up done, but when I took it out yesterday, it gave me #### about running. I got her started, let her warm up, then started riding, which I got about 150 feet before she stopped moving and slowly idled down and died. Went through that three times before I changed the plugs, which it still did it a fourth time. Ended up walking about 3/4 of a mile back to my barn, getting the MXZ 440 out, which it did fine, and rode that a little, then went to the 583 and towed it home.  I dunno wtf is wrong with my Formula Z, especially since it got serviced at the beginning of last season. :bang: I also noticed it was "idling" at 4000 rpm! wth?!?


----------



## justme23005

Check the intake boots.... between the carbs and the engine... make sure they aren't cracked, and make sure you don't have water in the gas...


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> Check the intake boots.... between the carbs and the engine... make sure they aren't cracked, and make sure you don't have water in the gas...


 
Okay, will look into those today. Thanks for the advice.  If there is water in the gas, do you drain the tank, or add some kind of additive that gets rid of the water?

P.S. I do put sta-bil in the gas, and fill the tanks up before storing them for the off-season.


----------



## justme23005

It depends on how much water is in it... the easier way is to pull the carbs and check for ice...


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> It depends on how much water is in it... the easier way is to pull the carbs and check for ice...


 
Oh boy, it's quite tight in there... either way, the carbs/intake boots/airbox gotta be pulled... :bang: Anyone ever use a hair dryer to heat the carbs and fuel lines up? or is that a bad idea.  I wonder if it would work.


----------



## Madsaw

Well I got the 440 back together and was suprised that it ran. LOL Just the first time working on a sled motor. RUns pretty good now. But, I had enough of snowmobiles . Kind of got my eye on a AR so I am thinking of putting the sled up for sale. Atleast I can shoot the AR year around.
Bob


----------



## promac850

Madsaw said:


> Well I got the 440 back together and was suprised that it ran. LOL Just the first time working on a sled motor. RUns pretty good now. But, I had enough of snowmobiles . Kind of got my eye on a AR so I am thinking of putting the sled up for sale. Atleast I can shoot the AR year around.
> Bob


 
Nothing wrong with that idea. Also consider a cetme or a fal. .308 hits harder ya know.


----------



## Madsaw

promac610 said:


> Nothing wrong with that idea. Also consider a cetme or a fal. .308 hits harder ya know.


 
Never gave them much thought. I have a 760 carbine in .308 for hunint right now. Just want a fast light yote gun. Plus maybe might get back into poodle shootin out west. The ruger varmiter is fun. But, a guy can use a change once in a while.
Bob


----------



## promac850

Madsaw said:


> Never gave them much thought. I have a 760 carbine in .308 for hunint right now. Just want a fast light yote gun. Plus maybe might get back into poodle shootin out west. The ruger varmiter is fun. But, a guy can use a change once in a while.
> Bob


 
I suggest finding someone in the area that has built their own AR, so you can ask them for some help building it, and customize it to what you need/want, and you can save some dough. Not to mention, it is almost untraceable.


----------



## Madsaw

promac610 said:


> I suggest finding someone in the area that has built their own AR, so you can ask them for some help building it, and customize it to what you need/want, and you can save some dough. Not to mention, it is almost untraceable.


 
Yeah I got a good buddy that builds them. His shop also makes barrels. Would love to afford a barrel from there. Found a good one like new on a local board for sale for 700. Only thing I do not care for is the fact its only got a 16 barrel. But, then again I am thinking down the road a upper in 30 ar or another deer round is going on it any how.
Bob


----------



## promac850

Madsaw said:


> Yeah I got a good buddy that builds them. His shop also makes barrels. Would love to afford a barrel from there. Found a good one like new on a local board for sale for 700. Only thing I do not care for is the fact its only got a 16 barrel. But, then again I am thinking down the road a upper in 30 ar or another deer round is going on it any how.
> Bob


 
Then you're set.  Also consider the .50 beowulf conversion.  That's some bang.


----------



## squad143

I have:
2009 Skidoo MXZ800R
2003 Skidoo MXZ600
1998 Polaris XLT Touring
1998 Polaris 440 Sport
1997 Polaris 488 Trail

.... and not much room left in the garage.


----------



## promac850

squad143 said:


> I have:
> 2009 Skidoo MXZ800R
> 2003 Skidoo MXZ600
> 1998 Polaris XLT Touring
> 1998 Polaris 440 Sport
> 1997 Polaris 488 Trail
> 
> .... and not much room left in the garage.


 
Cool sleds. Especially the new MXZ 800


----------



## justme23005

promac610 said:


> Oh boy, it's quite tight in there... either way, the carbs/intake boots/airbox gotta be pulled... :bang: Anyone ever use a hair dryer to heat the carbs and fuel lines up? or is that a bad idea.  I wonder if it would work.



It should work... I used a 100 watt light bulb once... turned it on and put a cover over the sled... came back about an hour later and it was thawed...


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> It should work... I used a 100 watt light bulb once... turned it on and put a cover over the sled... came back about an hour later and it was thawed...



Okay. I will look at the intake boots, and see if they're cracked. If they aren't, then I will thaw the carbs out and see if that fixes it.


----------



## justme23005

One other quick thing to do... pull the gas lines off the carbs, point them away from anything important, and pull it over... see if you have gas squirting out... that will tell you if you have a decent supply of gas going to the carbs...


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> One other quick thing to do... pull the gas lines off the carbs, point them away from anything important, and pull it over... see if you have gas squirting out... that will tell you if you have a decent supply of gas going to the carbs...


 
Okay, will check that too, a bad fuel pump could be the issue. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## BC_Logger

promac610 said:


> OOOoooooo!! I like those. Did you put an SLP single pipe and muffler on it yet? You'll gain 6.2 HP at 8200 RPM and lose 10 pounds of fat.
> 
> Polaris - 800 HO Cleanfire Single Pipe Set for 2008-10 - Starting Line Products


 

not yet ...


----------



## promac850

BC_Logger said:


> not yet ...


 
Man, I wish we would get some snow around here, I haven't seen a good drift in three years.  :bang:

Nice sled!


----------



## newmexico

promac610 said:


> Okay, will check that too, a bad fuel pump could be the issue. Thanks for the insight!


 

I've seen pinholes in the diaphragm cause the high idle before

have also used the light bulb trick to warm up the area near my carbs before, but that was for ice in the throttle cable.. not a good thing to have her stuck wide open. Usually doesn't happen while I'm riding, but after stopping for a break and upon restarting it the ice would allow the throttle to open hitting the gas but not shut down... Thankfully it wasn't a crazy powerful sled. early 70's Suzuki XR400... It's just about scary on that unit at 20mph... 

My high performance sled is an 89 Polaris Indy 500 SKS and I do like that thing in spite of it being over 20 years old. 

One of these day's I might move somewhere that justifies a new sled, till then, just gonna have fun on my beaters. 

no snow this year here except for about 5 inches over the new year..:disapointed:

goofy vid of the suzuki

[video=youtube;vHSw2FY_XO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHSw2FY_XO0[/video]


----------



## justme23005

Heres another one of my winter toys. DS1000 


YouTube - DS1000 Ski Conversion Kit



And the viper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuYTaRSKO8U


----------



## promac850

newmexico said:


> I've seen pinholes in the diaphragm cause the high idle before
> 
> have also used the light bulb trick to warm up the area near my carbs before, but that was for ice in the throttle cable.. not a good thing to have her stuck wide open. Usually doesn't happen while I'm riding, but after stopping for a break and upon restarting it the ice would allow the throttle to open hitting the gas but not shut down... Thankfully it wasn't a crazy powerful sled. early 70's Suzuki XR400... It's just about scary on that unit at 20mph...
> 
> My high performance sled is an 89 Polaris Indy 500 SKS and I do like that thing in spite of it being over 20 years old.
> 
> One of these day's I might move somewhere that justifies a new sled, till then, just gonna have fun on my beaters.
> 
> no snow this year here except for about 5 inches over the new year..:disapointed:
> 
> goofy vid of the suzuki
> 
> [video=youtube;vHSw2FY_XO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHSw2FY_XO0[/video]


 
Lol, dogs are funny.  My black lab is hilarious, she'll spontaneously run around in circles and speed around the yard when she's really excited... beware, in the dark, make sure your knees are bent, have had a close call with a hard hit... 55 pound lab running about 500 mph and knees are not meant for each other... don't want to end up crippled, lol. She's 8, and is still as happy and energetic as a dog can be. Gets a walk every day, and she gets two tablespoons of vanilla yogurt every morning, then gets two cups of Eukanuba at 4:00 every day. The yogurt makes her coat shine, and the Eukanuba, well, fills her up. lol She is quite small for a lab. No problem with me, the house really ain't big enough for a 80 or more pound dog anyway.

You got a lot of land there. Wow, wish I had that much acreage.


----------



## promac850

justme23005 said:


> Heres another one of my winter toys. DS1000
> 
> 
> YouTube - DS1000 Ski Conversion Kit
> 
> 
> 
> And the viper
> 
> YouTube - Another Video of me playing on the Yamaha Viper


 
Cool stuff!!


----------



## BC_Logger

promac610 said:


> Man, I wish we would get some snow around here, I haven't seen a good drift in three years.  :bang:
> 
> Nice sled!


 
yea same here if you want snow you have to head to the mountains


----------



## promac850

BC_Logger said:


> yea same here if you want snow you have to head to the mountains


 
Yeah, it shouldn't be that way. I know where my snow went... it went to Boston. :bang: Stupid snow.


----------



## justme23005

justme23005 said:


> Heres another one of my winter toys. DS1000
> 
> 
> YouTube - DS1000 Ski Conversion Kit
> 
> 
> 
> And the viper
> 
> YouTube - ‪Another Video of me playing on the Yamaha Viper‬&rlm;

























I went outside today, and took more pics, so I can put them on craigslist.


----------



## Bob Wright

I don't have one anymore but my grand dad and his company was one of the 4 major snowmobile mfgs in the early 60's. Tee Nee Trailer Company Youngstown Ohio and the sleds were the Eskimotors...Bob
http://snowridermag.com/encyclopedia/2009/10/eskimotor-snowmobile/


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

We ride:

2010 Tundra 550F

2008 Tundra 550F LT

Nothing fast, but they handle the woods up here better than anything else made, pull freight to the cabin and are air cooled for the warm spring days. My lake just went ice free last Friday.


----------



## promac850

Tundra Man Mike said:


> We ride:
> 
> 2010 Tundra 550F
> 
> 2008 Tundra 550F LT
> 
> Nothing fast, but they handle the woods up here better than anything else made, pull freight to the cabin and are air cooled for the warm spring days. My lake just went ice free last Friday.


 
I keep hearing that in Alaska, you see more fan cooled Ski-Doos than anything else. 

You may have read that I've got 8800 or so miles on the 440FC in the MXZ. Still at 120 psi in both cylinders. I'd say that's a damn long time for a two smoker, all it's eaten for oil is either Bombardier synthetic XP-S or Royal Purple synthetic snowmobile oil. 

Never had to replace anything other than the fan belt, drive belt, and chaincase fluid. I dare say the little 440FC Rotax is an engine that should not be ignored when considering the purchase of a reliable sled that is older than the newer (still good) 550FC. Not to mention with some launch pads, she has plenty of power to get those skis three feet off the ground...  Due to that kind of fun, I probably caused the secondary clutch to seize onto the shaft... so it may never come off... maybe we'll be surprised.

I think I will either rebuild this engine with mild porting, or just drop a 550 fan in. I thought about liquid cooled, but it'd be a bit of a pain to swap. 

or a boat motor... hmm... maybe a Merc 80 hp v4?  Lol, that probably would weigh the front down quite a bit, making the sled bad for powder that we tend to get drifted up around here.

I have heard good stuff about the 550 Fan. I wish I could get the new TNT with a 550 Fan... that would be a fun sled right there.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

Me Soooo ... Me Soooo stuck!





A little ice fishing party.





Hauling cabin materials in.


----------



## promac850

I got stuck like that with my 440 last winter... we had that little blizzard leave some nice 4 foot or more drifts all over the place... 

Thankfully some fellow snowmobilers saw my situation, and between them, me, and pops, we got her unstuck. She was buried, I mean buried to the point that it would've taken at minimum of 30 minutes to get the thing dug out and moved if it was just me and dad doing the work.

Looks like you guys have fun up there in AK... bet you caught some nice fish outta that hole.


----------



## plasticweld

My 800 summit laying on its side taking a rest We had great snow last year in Vt where I ride I only wish I was able to take more time off to go


----------



## Tundra Man Mike

promac610 said:


> I got stuck like that with my 440 last winter... we had that little blizzard leave some nice 4 foot or more drifts all over the place...
> 
> Thankfully some fellow snowmobilers saw my situation, and between them, me, and pops, we got her unstuck. She was buried, I mean buried to the point that it would've taken at minimum of 30 minutes to get the thing dug out and moved if it was just me and dad doing the work.
> 
> Looks like you guys have fun up there in AK... bet you caught some nice fish outta that hole.


 
After cutting down all the trees around it and the one ACROSS the SKIIS...... DERP. I had to walk back to the cabin and get my boy to get it moving. I wouldn't have been so stuck if I were on my old 300F Tundra as the track wouldn't have spun out. 

No fish from that hole. High front going through.... but I HAD to try.

I missed one back in April....... 10 feet from the hole I lost him..... he was a fattie for sure! Best one for the winter was 13-15 pounds. No one around to help weigh him so I got him back in the water ASAP. Maybe next year!

Headed up tomorrow. Might have to try to pattern them. The lake is way above normal so it may be tough. Never had so much rain and good snow before.

Mike


----------



## PLMCRZY

Man i wish i could have a sled!!! When i lived in Illinois we had a set of artic cat jaguars. They were fun. My dad restored them i know they were early 80s maybe. But they were sharp looking and ran good. When i moved down here my Dad bought a Ski Doo formula 1 i believe. It was like a 2001 model. I think it was 700cc twin. He said he almost killed himself on it a few times. So he sold that and never had one since. If i ever do move it will be some where there is alot of snow so i can sled finally!


----------



## promac850

Picked some lettuce a few minutes ago...

Oh, wait, what was I posting here for originally?? Hmm...

Oh, plumcrazysumbeetch, yes, it is a ton of fun riding a snowmobile. Insane acceleration with a studded sled on ice... our old 89 Indy 500 we used to have was a bundle of fun...

One year, we had one of those melts and refreezes... made for solid real hard pack/ice conditions. Rode the piped and clutched 500 out and to the 'drag strip' nearby... which all it was is a real flat field...

Stopped, and from standstill, gunned it... pinned that ##### WFO, hooked right up and slingshotted me and the sled to 95 mph in just a couple of seconds... damn, that was *fun*... 10,000 rpm, almost 11,000... we called it the 'Screaming Demon' It had a very unique, loud, but not uncomfortably loud scream to it when it was turning over those rpm's... best I figure, that screamer had about 80 hp. It was replaced by a Formula Z 583... 103 ponies at the crank... that thing is fun too, but lacks the drag launching and banshee scream of the Indy 500, both of which I miss. I will say the suspension on the Formula is far superior to the basically nonexistent damping and rebound of the ancient Polaris.

Later the pipe outlet piece broke, and some other stuff like head gaskets blowing out every couple of years and having to replace the trailing arms inclined us to sell it after we got a stock pipe to slap on it. It was, granted, a very reliable sled. I loved the thing. Started on the first to third pull 95% of the time. 

I still have the broken pipe, it's a late 80's to early 90's PSI Racing pipe, from the days where they actually meant performance and had good customer service. They no longer make that pipe... it has an interesting design, curious bubbly pipe, not just a banana with a bulge in it... it has the familiar shape, but with a noticeable 'bubble' right after the middle portion. I will post a pic of the pipe when I remember to. 

All I know is it's probably gonna be worth some money in the future, when real performance parts are scarce for the Indy's of the standard chassis, kinda like some of the old real performance parts for the air cooled VW engines and various muscle car V8's... they command some real money. And I might just buy a real clean 80's Indy 500 someday to slap the pipe on, and change the clutch springs and helix too...


----------



## Oldtimer

My F-7 Firecat "Fighter" glamor shots..










Me abusing the Fighter..





Building a trail for my club..





My good friend Armand and his award winning Rupps.










Tucker Terra 1000HD..


----------



## Oldtimer

Funny haha..









My good friend Pete coming up the Mt behind my house.



 
My good friend Denny, stuck- again- on his Renegade 800 in Pitsburg NH..Denny is 6'-5"
and standing up..





Pitsburgh NH @ lunchtime / gas time....it's like this every friday sat and sun...all day..






More glamor...






Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........





Ride safe, ride->right, don't get a ride in the DART helicopter.. (Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center, Dartmouth NH)


----------



## teamgreen

Heres my ride, 1996 arctic cat zrt 600, studded track, clutched and piped, Shes gettin old but the few miles 
I put on around my house and two or three trips a year to vermont with the gang thats all I need, plus Its now considered a vintage sled so my trail pass is half price...


----------

